
The Economic, Political and Social Origins of Fascism (1933) - adamnemecek
https://libcom.org/library/economic-political-social-origins-fascism
======
whenchamenia
This may be the original "they did communism horribly, murderously wrong,
again, but we must try yet again! Glory to the proletariot!" diatribe.

Populist socialism is what begat that whole mess, as the author even states in
tfa. The cognative dissonance is strong in this, and seems eerily similar to
some modern viewpoints I have heard.

